# Me & my poor Mista



## oryin (Aug 23, 2012)

His swim bladder getting progressively worse and is becoming less active because he is swelling more. :0(

This is not a picture of my betta but it looks like what is going to happen to him.
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=87268

This is my original thread.
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=116587


----------



## XxXMermaidzXxX (Sep 28, 2012)

aww... D; poor you!


----------

